# THX Klipsch 5.1 pro media subwoofer



## grinchin8 (Aug 6, 2011)

old sub for computer was wondering if i can use it for my home theater and what i need to do to make this work.Any info wold help Thanks


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

don't bother. it can't go deep or loud enough to have any meaningful use in an HT. Too much LFE info will be lost.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------

